# The Taurus 4410 Tracker - Legal?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this one, but a friend was shown one and told that it was illegal - that it was equivalent to a sawn-off shotgun.

I told him I doubted it - that I was seeing ads for it all over the place. But his friend was sure it was illegal.

What's the scoop?


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Its absolutly legal, if you have any doubts contact your local BATF Office and ask them, not a forum board.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is still a pistol - not a short barrelled rifle...

Heck, there are rounds more powerful than that - like the 500 S&W.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I take it you've never heard of the Thunder 5 either. According to the site they won't sell them to the SRNY, the DPRK, or MD.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I take it you've never heard of the Thunder 5 either. According to the site they won't sell them to the SRNY, the DPRK, or MD.


But what was the reason that they won't sell the Thunder Five in those areas? As stated before he needs to check with his local BATF Office for his state, not with friends, and not with a forum board. If it were me, I would print off a picture and the detailed information about the Taurus 4410 Tracker, go down to his local Sheriff's Office or Police Station, ask to go thru his states criminal code concerning firearms as well.

I'm an ex-LEO, and can tell you here in Montana they are legal.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

My question was largely conversational. If I, or my friend, were planning on buying the gun, I *would* seek competent legal opinion, and not just review the legislation (law and legislation are sometimes miles apart).

Right, JB?


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> My question was largely conversational. If I, or my friend, were planning on buying the gun, I *would* seek competent legal opinion, and not just review the legislation (law and legislation are sometimes miles apart).
> 
> Right, JB?


Yes your right about that, but the laws concerning these handguns may very from state to state.


----------

